# British Shorthair Sudden Death



## MissCL (Apr 25, 2010)

I wondered if anyone can tell me if they have had the same happen to them with there British Shorthairs

I had a pedigree British Shorthair Female (10 months old) and last night I arrived home from being out and I found my beautiful 10 month old BSH female lying dead. She was still warm and had her eyes open. It is devasting to find her and not know what the cause was. She was healthy showed no signs of illness. There was nothing that could have possibly give me a reason as to why this has happened. 

But this is not the first time this has happened to me with a British Shorthair. Over the years I have had 2 others that have had exactly the same thing happen. I had a post-mortem done on 1 and it came back inconclusive. 

I've read on the internet of British Shorthairs have sudden deaths from heart problems sucy as Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy but there is little to read.

I'm really struggling to understand how these beautiful healthy cats can suddenly just die. So I really just want to find out how many other people have had this happen to them with this specific breed, if at all. I have had so many moggy cats in my life too and this has never happened to them. I'm really struggling to cope with these deaths as they are causing such much heartache not understanding how they can be completely fine and playing around one minute then next minute they are dead as if someone has pushed a switch.

Please please please get in touch if this has happened to anyone else out there, and whether you got to the bottom or the cause. 

Thank you
MissCL


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry I can't be of much help, but I guess this is one of the major problems with purebreds..trying to make them look perfect also introduces some unhealthy genes, some even fatal.

Sorry you lost your kitty


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your baby.

HCM is a known genetic health issue for British Shorthairs. It is up to the breeder to work to eliminate this from their breeding lines. There is now a genetic test that can be done for Maine Coons, not sure if it applies to BSH and yearly heart testing on the breeding stock is necessary. Unfortunately, there are breeders out there who will not spend the money on this and they product 'defective' cats. Of course, a reputable breeder can have an issue...HCM can develop due to other causes than genetics, but their preventative testing will help keep the risk low.

I don't know where you purchased your cats, but if you choose to get another one, research the breeder carefully. You should also notify the breeder you purchased this cat from. 

Here is an article on HCM in Maine Coons, not sure if it applies to BSH.

http://www.mcbfa.org/healthfiles.html


----------

